# 7 grams double refined



## yar (Sep 22, 2014)

This is my first time double refining my gold. Material was 3 1/2 pounds of mixed fingers. AP was my process to recover gold foils and I used hcl/cl to dissolve the foils. I waited 24 hrs to let all cl dissipate and precipitated be warming my auric chloride and adding small increments of SMB. After all powder was down I followed Harold V washing procedure for precipitated powder and included the ammonia wash even though I was sure there was no silver present. Re-dissolved in Hcl/cl and precipitated again by warming solution and adding small amounts of SMB until all powder was down.continued with Harold V washing procedure and then dried powders in same vessel I precipitated in and melted my powders.


----------



## artart47 (Sep 22, 2014)

Hi Yar!
Looks good! Ammonia wash, you could have traces of silver from solder if some of the board gets clipped of with the fingers. and it doesen't hurt to do the extra step.
artart47


----------



## yar (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks Art. I think I will do it all the time from now on. An extra wash can never hurt.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Sep 22, 2014)

That is a very good looking job.


----------



## yar (Sep 23, 2014)

Thank you Barren. I have picked up quit a few things from your posts here and over on the scrap metal forum.


----------



## yar (Oct 4, 2014)

Just an update on the above button... It assayed at .9983 !!!! For anyone who is new and trying to learn I highly recommend reading and using the washing procedure that Harold posted. This was my purest gold to date and I recover and refine in my backyard. It may not be industry standard purity but I was paid 97% of spot price for it which I am happy with considering I paid very little for the fingers that were processed.


----------



## butcher (Nov 4, 2014)

Yar, 
The gold looks great, but what I am really impressed with is your work in study, and the dedication involved to get that gold.

The shine of that gold reflects your hard work well done.


----------



## yar (Nov 4, 2014)

Thank you Butcher...a comment like that coming from you makes my day!!!


----------



## joekbit (Nov 14, 2014)

Great job Yar, and a great post.

I am new to the forum and to the whole idea of PM recovery from scrap. I appreciate your inclusion of the pre process weight. For a new comer like me that is very valuable info. To date I have not created a single button. I have processed some old items from around our home, routers, hard drives, glucose meters, memory cards, old direc tv box, and some cell phones. I am currently taking online courses in chemistry. Doing very well with it, GPA 4.0. 

I have a laundry list of needs that I hope I can fill in December (Equipment, Chemicals) so I can do the job right. My hope is to attain a 25% return on investment. In the mean time I have taken the advice, sometimes seemingly harsh and continue to read and study. Oh and the items I processed were done with AP followed by washes followed by HCL/CL and washes and now remain in solution until I have what I need to finish it correctly.

I look at that bottle of solution regularly, about 12oz or 350ml and wonder how much is in there. My newly attained knowledge of stoichiometry, balancing equations, and so on will allow me to accurately predict the amount of metals in solutions based on weight.

My thanks to Harold, Kent, and Steve for chewing my butt so to speak


----------



## yar (Nov 14, 2014)

Thanks for the nice comments Joe. It sounds like you are on your way. Take things slow and read,read and read some more. It does pay off in the end.


----------



## Galaxy419 (May 16, 2015)

First try with Aqua Regia second refining with Hcl/Clorox


----------



## Long Shot (May 16, 2015)

Awesome Yar!


----------



## Pantherlikher (May 17, 2015)

The look great and hope mine looks as good ...soon
1 tip on pics...
Back away from subject and use the camera's zoom feature. This allows the camera to focus better ending with a sharper picture.

I found being 3-4 feet away and zooming in till the small item takes up about half the screen comes out the best. 

B.S.


----------

